# ****Friday Pictures!****



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Starting it off at the witching hour! Picture from the beach gathering!


----------



## fouL-n-fin (Jan 16, 2011)

Zeitgeist said:


> Starting it off at the witching hour! Picture from the beach gathering!


Where can I get a flag?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

fouL-n-fin said:


> Where can I get a flag?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This flag was OneDayScratch's. They still make them. Either PM Mont or hit Scratch up:

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/member.php?u=69296


----------



## HOO'S NEXT (Aug 22, 2009)

My new rig.


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

Marina cat and new town/beach buggy


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

*Old school.*

Still hanging in the garage.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Bubbas Kenner here's the one in my garage.
Its pickle time.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

My jobsite


----------



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

This duck decided to raise her ducklings in our retention pond at our shop.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

fouL-n-fin said:


> Where can I get a flag?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


PM sent.


----------



## fouL-n-fin (Jan 16, 2011)

OnedayScratch said:


> PM sent.


That's received. Thank you good sir!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Camp house on a lease in Llano I was on for 18 years! Used to be a kitchen to the right but it burned! The grill on my truck is cracked from another late night encounter in a low water crossing with a little doe coming from the Ramblin Rose/ Granite-O in town! 

Newest surprise...changed fuel filters and ran an additive through a tank of fuel and still getting the message every now and then.

Mansfield 1980

Teammates


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Hope this helps solve the drought in the Utopia area.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Harbormaster said:


> Camp house on a lease in Llano I was on for 18 years! Used to be a kitchen to the right but it burned! The grill on my truck is cracked from another late night encounter in a low water crossing with a little doe coming from the Ramblin Rose/ Granite-O in town!
> 
> Newest surprise...changed fuel filters and ran an additive through a tank of fuel and still getting the message every now and then.
> 
> ...


 Thats a sweet looking old ford.

I used to get that water in fuel message on my 97 powerstroke occasionally. Usually when my tank was low. Never had an issue and it went away on its own.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

My dock on Bastrop bayou yesterday.....had about enough of this....


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Harbormaster said:


> Camp house on a lease in Llano I was on for 18 years! Used to be a kitchen to the right but it burned! The grill on my truck is cracked from another late night encounter in a low water crossing with a little doe coming from the Ramblin Rose/ Granite-O in town!
> 
> Newest surprise...changed fuel filters and ran an additive through a tank of fuel and still getting the message every now and then.
> 
> ...


WIF,water in fuel sensors go out real often on diesel trucks throwing that fault.You wouldn't believe how many we use to find right off the assembly line that were bad.If you unhook your battery for maybe 5 minutes and reboot the computer and it doesn't go away,I'd bet a bunch it's the sensor.


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

*Mudders day With "the Boys"!*

Good times


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Back yard tree rats getting their free meal of the day.










This little guy was enjoying it so much he decided to lay down and eat....lol




























And these two just watch and have thoughts of a Squirrel dinner


----------



## Dolphin (May 21, 2004)

Went "home" last August for my Nieces wedding. Made some rounds of the old stomping ground. Thought you might enjoy.

1921 Covered bridge on the road to the house where I lived in the early 80's.
Old church where my dad was a pastor for many years.
Oregon coast - just north of Florence
Cemetery where mom and dad are buried. Claimed to be one of the first and oldest in Oregon
Elijah Bristow's headstone (2 pics) First White settler in the area. (http://www.rootsweb.ancestry.com/~orlane/history/histbris.htm)


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Early again. Works dominating the surfing lately. No particular order.

Polka Time Luv those beets.

Eggplant Parm

Fresh Poached Sockeye topped with poached Creole Sauce bedded on a Crisp Sweet Potato Fries.

Tumberweed BBQ with Lime Jalapeneo roasted corn.

Polish Golumki with ground cheeken n pork

Green Onion Marinated Pork Tender with those beets.

Jalapeno Tri herb pesto sheepsgead sided with a golden zucchini salad.


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

My SBR AR is finally legal. It only took 10 weeks to the Stamp for the SBR and it got approved yesterday. And I picked up my suppressor last week after only about a 10 week also. I am sure I will end up changing it up a little but as soon as a get switch out the hand guard for one that covers most of the suppressor it will be done. It is Aero lower and a Taccom .22lr upper with 7" barrel and a Primary Arms reddot. It is mainly built for plinking and maybe taking a few squirrels.

Here is the AR in its smaller form.

AR w/ AAC ELEMENT 2 suppressor

AR w/ AAC ELEMENT 2 suppressor and extended


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

michaelbaranowski said:


> My SBR AR is finally legal. It only took 10 weeks to the Stamp for the SBR and it got approved yesterday. And I picked up my suppressor last week after only about a 10 week also. I am sure I will end up changing it up a little but as soon as a get switch out the hand guard for one that covers most of the suppressor it will be done. It is Aero lower and a Taccom .22lr upper with 7" barrel and a Primary Arms reddot. It is mainly built for plinking and maybe taking a few squirrels.
> 
> Here is the AR in its smaller form.
> 
> ...


No Pics!


----------



## grayson (Oct 21, 2011)

*Maverick County*

As of this morning 11 inches total past 3 days - Hwy 57 closed


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Blooming cactus around the closed Junior's Smokehouse in Brenham.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

My 86 year old father, still loves it !!!

Yeti wrapped 

All cleaned up

My TAPPS State Champion,,,, Amanda, she shot 66 73 to win by 2


----------



## Fish Specialist (Aug 20, 2012)

Big tigershark underway....









Finished Coho!!!!









Giant alligator gar.....


----------



## kodman1 (Sep 16, 2005)

A couple of ***** in a flower pot on my front porch.


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Through procrastinating. Made some drastic changes a couple of months ago in my gun collection. Dumped some calibers and brands and added a couple of new 1911s. sorry for the lousy pics but here's my latest addition.
Pics:
1, 2, and 3 are the Ruger SR-1911 .45auto. I was looking for some custom grips and saw these Eagle Wing beauties laser cut into cocobolo from Ruger only 35 bux plus S&H and had to have 'em.

4 and 5 are the Sig Sauer 1911-22 .22lr. I wanted to put some stags or ivories on this one but they are hard to find in my price range. I found these mesquite grips and got them for 45 bux. They'll do for now but I'm still keepin' my eyes peeled for the stags.


----------



## donaken (Nov 25, 2010)

Finally!! Back on the water....
D's first fish in the new boat..


----------



## donaken (Nov 25, 2010)




----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Nwilkins said:


> My 86 year old father, still loves it !!!
> 
> Yeti wrapped
> 
> ...


 Gotta love a Corky hat combo'd with a Shark polo on the golf course!!!! LOL


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

HydraSports said:


> Gotta love a Corky hat


 I know where Neil got that cap! :walkingsm


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

Cannonball !!!!


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Mother's Day Cookout- Salt Lick pork ribs, ribeye and the wife wanted wingsters

The two most important women in my life- My Ma and the wifey

Grandkids on the boat wishing they were in the bay!! lol


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

blk jck 224 said:


> i know where neil got that cap! :walkingsm


hehehe


----------



## rat race (Aug 10, 2006)

My son and I were playing ball the other day. He stuck his glove in mine. Thought it was a cool pic.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

EWOK memes are the best



The NHC put this on their facebook page for ana....mistake. The comments were into the hundreds which never happens, and they ended up blunting this projected track.
"The east coast is gonna get it long, hard, and wet."



My kids wrangled this poor tree frog in my yard. He was compliant enough after for me to take a perspective picture on just how big he was.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Jackson...I bet Bill or one of the other woodworkers could whip you out some antler grips for yore new toy...and I got all the raw material (boatload of deer and elk antlers that Swampus laid on me) on hand to do it with. I just ain't got the know=how.... Oughta be as simple as knife handles...

o



Walkin' Jack said:


> Through procrastinating. Made some drastic changes a couple of months ago in my gun collection. Dumped some calibers and brands and added a couple of new 1911s. sorry for the lousy pics but here's my latest addition.
> Pics:
> 1, 2, and 3 are the Ruger SR-1911 .45auto. I was looking for some custom grips and saw these Eagle Wing beauties laser cut into cocobolo from Ruger only 35 bux plus S&H and had to have 'em.
> 
> 4 and 5 are the Sig Sauer 1911-22 .22lr. I wanted to put some stags or ivories on this one but they are hard to find in my price range. I found these mesquite grips and got them for 45 bux. They'll do for now but I'm still keepin' my eyes peeled for the stags.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Campfire burritos
Long-Billed Curlew
Suburban crappie
Good ole Crab Trap Restaurant (note the sign)
West Bay sunset
Time to eat!


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

michaelbaranowski said:


> My SBR AR is finally legal. It only took 10 weeks to the Stamp for the SBR and it got approved yesterday. And I picked up my suppressor last week after only about a 10 week also. I am sure I will end up changing it up a little but as soon as a get switch out the hand guard for one that covers most of the suppressor it will be done. It is Aero lower, a Taccom .22lr upper with 7" barrel, added a Better-Mag adaptor so I can use S&W 22 mags and a Primary Arms reddot. It is mainly built for plinking and maybe taking a few squirrels.
> 
> Here is the AR in its smaller form.
> 
> ...


Sorry my computer locked up and while i was waiting and hoping everything work straighten out I went on to do some around house. I reposted cause the program must time out editing of other post.


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

Late season laps, sunsets on the balcony, work dinners and Colorado

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

*Friday Pics*

Friday Pics


----------



## rat race (Aug 10, 2006)

Mother's Day at Kemah, man that place has gone ghetto.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

My new ride with a rumbling V8
My son and I hitting the links (ha's had back to back 4.0s last 2 semester)
The wife and I at Torrey Pines last week
Ocean Beach drive
My peppers are loaded (prolly with water!!!! Rain!!!)


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

Not sure what happened with my pics? When I viewed them on pc the were upright...
And not sure why they got tagged side by side. Sorry...


----------



## jaycf7 (May 30, 2009)

Happy friday boys!
Stay thirsty!


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

redspeck said:


> Friday Pics


Love that second pic. It is a scene from the movie The Three Amigos with Steve Martin, Chevy Chase and Martin Short. Pictured is the infamous "El Guapo" and one of his henchmen.

Some very funny dialogue between the two was when El Guapo asked the henchman "Do joo know what is the meaning of the word 'plethora'? That is a very funny movie. Not sure about it's significance in your post but I enjoyed it none the less.


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Rain is kicking our butts in Dallas as well. Been trying to get 1 set of letters up for 2 weeks. Between the rain and high winds. A two day job has morphed into 6 partial days. We still have the other side to do. Which can only be done on weekends, due to bank entrance below sign area... Pic 2 shows size of signs.


----------



## txmaster95 (May 5, 2015)

Pick this one up 2 weeks ago. !995 promaster 210 with only 19 hours on it.


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

Walkin' Jack said:


> Love that second pic. It is a scene from the movie The Three Amigos with Steve Martin, Chevy Chase and Martin Short. Pictured is the infamous "El Guapo" and one of his henchmen.
> 
> Some very funny dialogue between the two was when El Guapo asked the henchman "Do joo know what is the meaning of the word 'plethora'? That is a very funny movie. Not sure about it's significance in your post but I enjoyed it none the less.


Yes, very funny movie, It's a sweater!!!!


----------



## Hollywood1053 (May 15, 2009)

Walkin' Jack said:


> Love that second pic. It is a scene from the movie The Three Amigos with Steve Martin, Chevy Chase and Martin Short. Pictured is the infamous "El Guapo" and one of his henchmen.
> 
> Some very funny dialogue between the two was when El Guapo asked the henchman "Do joo know what is the meaning of the word 'plethora'? That is a very funny movie. Not sure about it's significance in your post but I enjoyed it none the less.


Funny movie!


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

The Ramblin Rose, Oh I feel the pain already, I rambled with Rose a few times!



Harbormaster said:


> Camp house on a lease in Llano I was on for 18 years! Used to be a kitchen to the right but it burned! The grill on my truck is cracked from another late night encounter in a low water crossing with a little doe coming from the Ramblin Rose/ Granite-O in town!
> 
> Newest surprise...changed fuel filters and ran an additive through a tank of fuel and still getting the message every now and then.
> 
> ...


----------



## Joejoe070 (May 9, 2013)

Got a kick outta this thought I would share










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

*Breaking News!!!*

My youngest son just got voted President of FFA for Area 10; his older brother was a state officer for the area when he was in high school, but not President.

Very proud of him and his accomplishments thus far.

He has won RGV G-Champ steer his freshman year and Reserve G-Champ steer this year, following his older brothers footsteps.

Daniel, my oldest on the left, Christian, my youngest on the right....


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

CONGRATS! What an honor-job well done DAD and MOM!


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Just a few from this past week.








Soft Shell Turtle









Wild Buttercup









Lantana Blooms


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

DCAVA said:


> My youngest son just got voted President of FFA for Area 10; his older brother was a state officer for the area when he was in high school, but not President.
> 
> Very proud of him and his accomplishments thus far.
> 
> ...


Congrats to Daniel and Christian !


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Thank you POC Gal and RL Whaler, they are wonderful boys that God has gifted me; they both make me very proud!!


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

rat race said:


> My son and I were playing ball the other day. He stuck his glove in mine. Thought it was a cool pic.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Indeed it is a cool pic. It speaks volumes! Good job sir.


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

Here is the new 9" handguard added. So I think this one is about done unless I change optics/sights.


----------

